# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون الإنتخابات النيابية

## هيثم الفقى

*قانون الانتخابات النيابية*

قانون رقم 171 الصادر بتاريخ 6 كانون الثاني 2000. 
*الفصل الأول: في عدد النواب والدوائر الانتخابية والدعوة للانتخاب وشروط الترشيح*

*الفصل الثاني: في من يجوز أن يكون ناخباً*

*الفصل الثالث: في القوائم الانتخابية*

*الفصل الرابع: الشروط المؤهلة للترشيح، عدم الأهلية والجمع بين النيابة والوظائف العامة*

*الفصل الخامس: في تقديم طلبات الترشيح*

*الفصل السادس: في الأعمال الانتخابية*

*الفصل السابع: في الدعاية الانتخابية*

*الفصل الثامن: في العقوبات*

*الفصل التاسع: أحكام متفرقة*

----------

